# New Theatre! Like to keep under 6 grand...



## Todd21 (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey guys I'm a novice here but just bought a new home and it has a nice theatre room all wired up for a 7.1 system and would like some help doing it right the first time! This is what I have decided to spend the money on... What do you all think? I would like to get the best bang for the buck for under 6 grand... It will only be used for Home theatre/Television/Football...

Pioneer VSX-1021-k Receiver $550
Epson 8700 UB projector $2,000
Elite 120' fixed frame $350
Klipsch x2 RF-82s $950
Klipsch RC-62 $430
Klipsch RS-42 x2 $420
Klipsch RB-61 x2 $415
SVS sub PB12-NSD $770
Blueray player? open to suggestions...

I have never purchased expensive audio equipment before and really have no brand loyalty to Klipsch it just seems to be a good company with good value speakers for the price... I would def like to hear alternatives that could make my money go a little further...


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Todd21 said:


> Hey guys I'm a novice here but just bought a new home and it has a nice theatre room all wired up for a 7.1 system and would like some help doing it right the first time! This is what I have decided to spend the money on... What do you all think? I would like to get the best bang for the buck for under 6 grand... It will only be used for Home theatre/Television/Football...
> 
> Pioneer VSX-1021-k Receiver $550
> Epson 8700 UB projector $2,000
> ...


Hello,
I like the proposal on the whole. The one thing that stands out that I would change is the AVR. An earlier version of the Pioneer (VSX-1019 put out a paltry 28 Watts into 5 Channels. For $70 Dollars less, you could get the Onkyo TX-NR709 from Accessories4less. Here is the link: http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Channel-3-D-Ready-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html
Note: the price shows $489, but I spoke to the Owner Mark and he will sell it for $479 for HTS Members. Just tell him you are with HTS.

This AVR offers a good bit more power, Preamp Outputs, THX Post Processing and more. Also, you can go to Shop Onkyo and add an Extended Warranty and still be spending less than the Pioneer.

As for Speakers, Klipschs really are nice in that they are so efficient. You might also want to consider SVS Speakers, HSU Research, and others. However, if you like the sound of Klipschs, you might find non Horn Loaded Speakers sounding less punchy.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I also wanted to point out that the TX-NR709 retails for $899 and also that the one I linked to is a Factory Refurbished AVR. However, many here have used them and the results have been overwhelmingly positive.

If averse to Refurbished, Newegg is selling it Brand New for $579. Also, they have a great deal on the Yamaha RX-V867 for $399 ($799 MSRP) 

Also for a BDP, Panasonic makes my favorite relatively low cost BDP's. If your budget allows it, the OPPO BDP-93 is my absolute favorite Digital Source I have ever owned.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Todd21 (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks for the reply JJ, Here was my thinking on the Pioneer vsx-1021-k, it has airplay and I could use my Ipad as a universal remote? All of my electronics are stored in a room behind the theatre so wasn't sure if I needed a universal remote to operate everything?

I figured if I got an AVR with Airplay I could just use my Ipad to control it? Would that work? Or better off going with the increased power from Onkyo and just buying the universal remote?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Todd21 said:


> Thanks for the reply JJ, Here was my thinking on the Pioneer vsx-1021-k, it has airplay and I could use my Ipad as a universal remote? All of my electronics are stored in a room behind the theatre so wasn't sure if I needed a universal remote to operate everything?
> 
> I figured if I got an AVR with Airplay I could just use my Ipad to control it? Would that work? Or better off going with the increased power from Onkyo and just buying the universal remote?


Hello,
You could also get Apple TV for $99 and get the same functionality and more. I really do think the 709 is a good bit better AVR. The Marantz SR-6005 is another excellent choice, but I am really liking what Onkyo has done with the current x09 Series.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

I 2nd everything JJ said about the 709. Onkyo has an iApp you might be interested in, and the receiver comes with a great learning remote. I would also add the PS3 120GB Slim to the list of proposed players for about $250. It only does everything.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Looks like a pretty good plan. Budget is spread around nicely. 
Have you auditioned the Klipsch speakers or any others yet?


----------



## Todd21 (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm planning on testing the speakers next weekend...

So now that JJ has me looking at the various AVRs it makes me think of the next project I will be doing following the HT. My home is pre-wired for 16 speakers throughout the house and all the wiring goes to the same place as my HT equipment. 

Would it make sense to get a more powerful receiver that is capable of running both the HT and the house speakers? Which AVR would you recommend to handle this? Would be nice to be able to listen to only certain speakers in the house at once and not need all of them playing so something with zone control perhaps? 

Any feedback is appreciated!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Todd21 said:


> I'm planning on testing the speakers next weekend...
> 
> So now that JJ has me looking at the various AVRs it makes me think of the next project I will be doing following the HT. My home is pre-wired for 16 speakers throughout the house and all the wiring goes to the same place as my HT equipment.
> 
> ...


Hello,
I would handle the 2 separately. If you are talking about 16 Speakers, you are going to need something like a Niles Amplifier or another that specializes in Whole House Audio Applications. The prices are not insane as the power per channel is not very high. Ideally, I would try to find out who did the original Installation of the 16 Speakers. Your Real Estate Agent should be able to speak to the Listing Agent who in turn could speak with the previous occupants. I hate it when PO's remove equipment like the Speakers and or Amplification when it was wired throughout the House.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Todd21 (Oct 30, 2011)

ok so I dug a little deeper into my home audio system and it's wired for 6 zones, 1 of which is outdoor... So I'm going to need to purchase 10 in-ceiling speakers I was looking at the Polk RC60i seem to be ok and won't break the bank... This will be mostly for background music for dinner parties.

The home audio systems I've seen are nuvo, niles, russound, HTD, and channel vision. Anybody worked with them in the past or know which is the best bang for the buck?

JJ knowing I might need a little more power to handle the home audio system would it make sense to spend another 200 bucks and get an onkyo tx-nr809? Saw they have them available at the same website you recommended earlier.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Todd21 said:


> ok so I dug a little deeper into my home audio system and it's wired for 6 zones, 1 of which is outdoor... So I'm going to need to purchase 10 in-ceiling speakers I was looking at the Polk RC60i seem to be ok and won't break the bank... This will be mostly for background music for dinner parties.
> 
> The home audio systems I've seen are nuvo, niles, russound, HTD, and channel vision. Anybody worked with them in the past or know which is the best bang for the buck?
> 
> JJ knowing I might need a little more power to handle the home audio system would it make sense to spend another 200 bucks and get an onkyo tx-nr809? Saw they have them available at the same website you recommended earlier.


Hello,
In this instance if interested in the TX-NR809, I would purchase it from Newegg as opposed to AC4L as the difference in price is only $40 Dollars and at Newegg you would be getting a Brand New AVR and an additional year of Manufacturers Warranty. I am not sure which Store you were considering purchasing it from, but if it was already Newegg, then I fully agree.

In addition to more power, the 809 offers the fantastic HQV Vida Video Processor which works in tandem with the Marvel Qdeo Processor that comes with the TX-NR709 and 609.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

> Pioneer VSX-1021-k Receiver $550


For starters I do want to point out that the cost of this receiver should be less via amazon. 

Beyond that though, I would NOT be comfortable with a $550 MSRP receiver as that's basically bottom of the barrel stuff. I recommend looking into older units with a higher MSRP, as they will have a much more powerful amplifier and preamplifeir section, which is the #1 most important part of any receiver.

Here is a NAD unit which should be a better value: http://www.spearitsound.com/nad/T747.asp
or this Marantz: http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...w-X-7ch-Home-Theater-Surround-Receiver/1.html



> Epson 8700 UB projector $2,000
> Elite 120' fixed frame $350


Sounds like a great choice on the projector. If you're okay with a bit of DIY, I recommend putting together an acoustically transparent screen. The biggest advantage of that is that you can mount the center channel vertically right behind the screen rather than horizontally underneath it (which in my opinion rarely sounds optimal and i actually often recommend using NO center than most horizontal center)

http://www.seymourav.com/screensDIY.asp



> SVS sub PB12-NSD $770


I strongly recommend TWO, even FOUR subwoofers. The problem with one subwoofer is that it's at the mercy of the room due to standing waves. One seat might sound okay, and another seat might sound distracting. With two subs, you can usually get multiple seats sounding pretty good. With four subs, you can get multiple seats sound great.

Here is a subwoofer you might wish to consider:

http://www.rythmikaudio.com/FV12.html

What little it may give up to the SVS in output, you'll make up with multiples, along with the aformentioned room-interaction advantage of multiples.



> Bluray player? open to suggestions...


The ultimate choice is to go with an OPPO.

Personally I really like my Sony Playstation 3 as a bluray player 



> I have never purchased expensive audio equipment before and really have no brand loyalty to Klipsch it just seems to be a good company with good value speakers for the price... I would def like to hear alternatives that could make my money go a little further...


I personally think you could do better for your money than Klipsch, which many people find to be on the ear-piercing and bass-heavy side (although there's no doubt people who enjoy their higher sensitivity and unique sonic signature). 

A fairly balanced pair of speakers won't immediately amaze you with oozing bass and surprising perceived details, but will rather be the kind of speakers that will always extract as much out of the recording as is there without adding much of its own signature. If the bass is there, it'll be reproduced, but only then. balanced speakers tend to be easier to live with for extended periods of time and keep drawing you back in for more, while having real detail and resolution rather than fake detail.

I'm also an advocate of getting four reasonably inexpensive, but good surrounds and leaving it at that. 

Do I have any real recommendations? Given $2200 on speakers, I think I would swing for

2X Philharmonic Audio 1 ($1600 + shipping)
4X Pioneer SP-BS41-LR ($300)

The above combination would be outstanding - in my opinion. At about $1900 + shipping I'd imagine it being an outstanding deal. The Philharmonic 2s at 2000/pr btw are a worthwhile upgrade that uses what many consider to be the best tweeter in the world.

Another equally excellent choice for surround speakers, would be EMP e5Bi($500 - BUT if you check out their b-stock section you can find some discount). 

If you're willing to spend a bit more on surrounds, I also think the KEF Q100s are a great choice - thanks to their coaxial driver they have an unusually even radiation of sound into the room both horizontally and vertically.

I think four of ANY of the above speakers, will be outstanding as surrounds. As for a center... You've got three options. I chose the "no center" route as I don't consider centers on average to be a strong value relative to the rest of the system. 

Else you could do an "identical tower" which is a 3rd Philharmonic 1 ($800) but the caveat to an identical center is the need for an acoustically transparent screen. Identical, vertical center speakers are very desirable in my opinion.

Philharmonic also has a matching center which isn't on the main website but could be a reasonably inexpensive option.

The Philharmonics should have a very full and accurate bass, a very detailed and accurate midrange, and an open, engaging high end, all in a neutral, pretty uncoloured package. I honestly think they're worth two to three times that price... the parts cost alone could be a good 90% of what you pay.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

The frequency response of those Philharmoics is just plain unbelievable for that kind of money.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

TypeA said:


> The frequency response of those Philharmoics is just plain unbelievable for that kind of money.


They're basically a $4-7k tier speaker being sold slightly above cost. It's not really for profit; dennis is doing them as a benefit for the washington philharmonic orchestra; donating 50 bucks for every speaker sold. You could add up the cabinet costs/driver costs/crossover costs and basically I'd end up spending more than that DIY for such a speaker. I'm really hoping I get some hours at work this winter break, so I can order a pair of the Phil 2s... it's doubtful though.


----------

